# Glowing liquid... ideas?



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I have an idea for a large bubble tube. I know glow sticks are perfect for test tubes - but is there any liquid that would glow in larger quantities?

While I do not want it to be toxic if spilt (like antifreeze if that even glows) - I was wondering if there was anything that would glow bright flourescent green by pointing a black light at it?

I hope this post makes sense! :googly:


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Take several green highlighter markers apart and let them soak in the water tubes for a few days. The ink should color the water a bit and will glow under a black light.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You can also use liquid starch (Sta-Flo) mixed with water. Glows a very cool blue.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Mr clean flows green. It glows green also.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I will try both starch and mr. clean. I tried mixing a couple things a few years ago - and got something akin to hot toxic gas. It was not pretty in my laundry room needless to say.

Can you dilute the Mr. Clean or do you know?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

edwood saucer said:


> I will try both starch and mr. clean. I tried mixing a couple things a few years ago - and got something akin to hot toxic gas. It was not pretty in my laundry room needless to say.
> 
> Can you dilute the Mr. Clean or do you know?


I will check tonight


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

tonic water glows. under a UV light


----------



## RowlandHarris (Sep 11, 2009)

Any chance of filling the tube with a faintly cloudy mixture (e.g., water and a bit of milk???). Then mount a hi output red (or whatever color) LED attached directly to a 3V disk battery (CR2025 or CR2032) and light either the top or bottom of it... The battery will last for hours!


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

If you go to any number of the computer mod stores on the web they all sell UV reactive dye and UV reactive colored fluid you might check out. The colors are almost unlimited so I'm sure you can find something that will work plus most have algeacide in them already so they don't get nasty in storage. After a while (over a year usually) the color starts to break down and can clog up pumps and small spots though so heads up on that. Here is an example:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...59_381&zenid=58ff7b517a2ccd83d7c4e4ae0e3171d9


----------



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2009)

I can vouch for the highlighter idea too, and it's nontoxic. At least, I assume it is when I'm drawing war paint all over my face for laser tag. :zombie:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

These are all awesome - forgot all about the tonic water.

I have all sorts of UV LEDS. When I first started haunting - those and UV reactive marbles were the eyes in all my creatures.

The *Mayhem Dyes* on *BugFreaks link above* are very cool. But it all comes down to how much is needed. I want to push about 4 to 6 quarts of liquid.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Your simplest, safest, and even drinkable option is tonic water, shelved with soda or bottled water in your supermarket. Make sure that the label says "Contains Quinine." Quinine-infused tonic water will glow a very bright blue under blacklight, and was originally used to prevent malaria, but now is mostly used as a cocktail mixer (i.e., gin and tonic).


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh yes - I'm familiar with Tonic Water! 

I'm curious if I can alter the color with some flourescent dyes. Might have to begin experimenting!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=36213&zenid=58ff7b517a2ccd83d7c4e4ae0e3171d9


----------



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2009)

You might even be able to nudge that blue tonic water closer to green with just some plain yellow food coloring. That, or maybe even use a yellow container.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

edwood saucer said:


> I will try both starch and mr. clean. I tried mixing a couple things a few years ago - and got something akin to hot toxic gas. It was not pretty in my laundry room needless to say.
> 
> Can you dilute the Mr. Clean or do you know?


Just to clarify - there is a big difference between 'glowing on its own' and glowing under blacklight. You mention 'glow sticks' for test tubes. People are suggesting a whole list of chemicals and cleaners which glow under blacklight. I don't think you'll find something cheap/easy/nontoxic you can mix which will glow on it's own - especially unlikely to find it in a bunch of cleaners.

Really, I would try to avoid mixing things all together. ie household bleach and anything containing ammonia can give off toxic gas. Who knows what all is in a cleaner, then you mix it with another cleaner - could be trouble.

I'd probably even try to stay away from cleaners and other things all together - all you really want is the dye, not the chemical / cleaner part.

IMO, the tonic water and/or highlighter in water are probably going to be some of the more vivid/safer colors you could get and should glow brightly under blacklight.

Good Luck!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I did a quick experiment with Mr. Clean, in the picture the plastic container holds 1/2 cup Mr Clean with 4 cups of water. It lost just a little color intensity, but still glows quite bright under UV. Not sure what your plan is, but it appears you can dilute this and retain a decent UV reactive glow. I have tried treating cheese cloth with it, I would not recommend it for that. You did ask for things that would glow in black light, but I suspect if might generate soap bubbles if you blow air into it. Up to you if you consider diluted household cleaner toxic.

Would like to see a picture of whatever you end up with


----------

